# spawns everywhere!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In the breeding section I had a poll on a couple pairs of my halfmoons.The results were tied so I had my MIL chose the pair to be spawned.The day before yesterday,Outside went a container,about five gallons.In went the winning pair,the white male and blue female.Yesterday I saw them wrapping,,and have eggs in the nest.This morning i decided to check in.The male is not working the nest,but I still saw eggs(I have them on the porch so I can see them pretty easily)It has rained every night for the past few days so that helps i suppose.
Dragon boy is on backup if this ones eggs dont hatch.

So thats spawn one.Sat down at my desk this morning to check in here.Looked over at the 25.I saw my mature pair of macrostomas spawning.I am always excited to see this.So I glanced over to the 29 to ask them why they wasnt spawning.Well, they are too!

So now I have two macs holding and eggs outside from the halfmoons,and I believe I saw a nest yesterday from the mahachais,who are also outside in a container.No confirmation on them yet,too hard to see in there.Figured I would leave them be and if it happens it happens.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Quickly caught this for you guys here.This is a video of the egg tossing the female does during the spawning process.Its not high quality or anything but you can kinda see it.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

You are so lucky, guess their is too much sex pheromones in that water, wish I had that luck but seeing as Im in the southern hemisphere and its winter here, so the temperature fluctuations occurs during the day, high 30s during the day, at night between 10 to 20 degrees so that's whats keeping me from spawning outside but you just wait until summer then its game on and at lest 5 spawns going all at the same time, any way its good to hear something like this it just means to continuation on those wild strains, at lest if they go extinct in the wild we can all hope that majerah1 has the strain safe and multiplying like rabbits.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats btw. Hope everything goes as planned. ;D


----------

